
Analytics platform leveraging Ethereum Smart Contracts events and logs - pelatimtt
is there a blockchain analytics platform leveraging Ethereum events and logs to create application analytics dashboards ?
======
nnn1234
dune analytics gets close if i get what you are asking. they use rebase as the
BI tool. If by events you mean logs from eth ancillary services, that would be
interesting to watch and hard to get.

~~~
pelatimtt
I'm referring to anything that is generated using the emit keyword in a smart
contract. Here is what I'm referring to:
[https://medium.com/mycrypto/understanding-event-logs-on-
the-...](https://medium.com/mycrypto/understanding-event-logs-on-the-ethereum-
blockchain-f4ae7ba50378)

